# Manx Cat Breeder. Please help!!



## Wishfuldeborah (Dec 1, 2014)

Hi All,

I am looking for a Manx cat breeder in the UK, I am in Surrey but willing to travel. I have been looking on the internet and can not find anyone who is still breeding! I am a little shocked at this as they are the perfect family pet.

We recently lost our little girl due to a short/shock illness and her brother is now lonely! So I am very keen to find him a friend.

Any help will be greatly received.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Have you looked here Pedigree Manx Cat Breeders - Search Results - Kittenlist
I had a look for a Manx Cat Club as they would be your best bet but couldn't find one in my Google search. maybe someone else knows of one.
Oh and welcome to the forum too


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

There is a manx cat breeder up here on North Yorkshire, or used to be, i will check they were in Northallerton will see if i can find a link
There are breeders in Northallerton, Stockport, Wilmslow Trowbridge,Manchester
There may be more but these are advertised on Preloved .co.uk
Hope this helps


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

None have been registered with the GCCF in 2012 or 2013, and I would advise great caution with breeders not registering - Manx can have problems due to their short or absent tails. 

There are a few breeders in the UK who seem to be registering with TICA.


----------

